# Is GPU-Z measuring ok the VDDC



## Derek12 (Nov 15, 2010)

GPU-Z measures 1.0000V the core of my GPU, is it the actual VDDC measured or just the stock one?
Many thanks


----------



## nesco1801 (Nov 15, 2010)

Nope. As far as I know GPU-Z is not measuring voltage.

I am guessing its reading BIOS.
(for which I'd take a bet up to 5$ max )


----------



## Formula350 (Nov 15, 2010)

nesco1801 said:


> Nope. As far as I know GPU-Z is not measuring voltage.
> 
> I am guessing its reading BIOS.
> (for which I'd take a bet up to 5$ max )



And if it is, it _still_ aint right!  My boot (and 3D) voltage is set at 1.2v, and that isn't even factoring in mine's a 5770 and not even nVidia haha

Also, if Wizz would peek at some other programs, he could find out what "GPU Temp. #1", #2, #3 are for  

Image 1: GPU-Z 0.4.8 (latest)
Image 2: AIDA64 Extreme (Everest's replacement. And other programs report the same labels BTW, this was just easiest)

You can compare the temps and notice they are listed the same. 

I also understand this might be a hassle to code in, but I'd be willing to bet that the other HD5000 series cards are the same, or at least the 5770s  If everyone submitted a comparison of their cards, I'd even be willing to compile a spreadsheet of sorts (don't have Excel lol) to show the Card, Chip, Manufacturer and what unlabeled temp corresponds to the labeled temp in AIDA64 (I think HWMonitor also shows it, but don't quote me on that)...


----------



## Derek12 (Nov 15, 2010)

I tried GPU caps viewer and it also says 1.000 V so must be a BIOS string, I though it was a real-time reading!


----------



## overclocking101 (Nov 16, 2010)

vddc is core voltage, but gpu-z will only measure it exact if your card allows chaning the voltage otherwise it reads what the bios reports it as. with my 5770 it allows voltage control and any time I change the voltage gpu-z reports the change


----------



## Formula350 (Nov 16, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> vddc is core voltage, but gpu-z will only measure it exact if your card allows chaning the voltage otherwise it reads what the bios reports it as. with my 5770 it allows voltage control and any time I change the voltage gpu-z reports the change



Must only be able to read a certain couple voltage modules. It can't read my 5770s as my screenshot shows.

EDIT: Forgot about GPU Caps, I had that as well. It reports the Boot/3D BIOS settings :\ Shows 850/1200 and 1.2v, which is not real time since I was sitting at 400/1200 .950v


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 16, 2010)

on your 9500 it's simply asking the nvidia driver what the current target voltage is. not measured.

regarding the sensor names on the 5770. aida64 author is getting most of his info on ati cards from me. the sensor placement info i got is quite model specific and not expressly for 5770. so before i use wrong info i just called them 1,2,3. he assumed its the same placement as on 5870
do you prefer correct info or nice names that are probably wrong?


----------



## Derek12 (Nov 16, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> on your 9500 it's simply asking the nvidia driver what the current target voltage is. not measured.


OK then is the expected voltage for a 9500GT, right? but the manufacturer of the card could change it?
Many thanks


----------

